# 2009 31Bh Mod Ideas



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

Just got the TT last year. We have camped in it maybe 10 nights total.
Anyone with the same TT have any good mod ideas?
The areas of problems are in the Bedroom








no not what you are thinking.
The wardrobes on each side of the bed are almost claustrophobic, and there are no areas to use as end tables.
We don't really hang clothes up while camping so I was thinking about shortening them up.
Anyone want to share there ideas or what they have done to remedy this issue?
Any other mod ideas for this TT are welcome too. I haven't had much time to search in here that much.
Thanks,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about you add a support arm at the foot of the bed (hinged) that could fold up/down. Then and night you fold this up and it act as a device to stop you pillow from falling down. Then, you guessed it, uou just sleep the other way. I'm sure your feet won't mind the warerob being close....









This way you don't do anything that would hurt the look/feel of the trailer if you ever decide to sell in future.


----------



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How about you add a support arm at the foot of the bed (hinged) that could fold up/down. Then and night you fold this up and it act as a device to stop you pillow from falling down. Then, you guessed it, uou just sleep the other way. I'm sure your feet won't mind the warerob being close....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i might want to sell it at some point, but if I sleep the other direction I wouldn't be able to see the TV. Not that TV is that important, but it is nice at times.

What about an idea to cut a hole on the side of the wardrobe at bed level, and trim it real nice? This would allow us to use the floor in the wardrobes to use as night stands and a more open feel. I could even make some panels to patch it when not needed.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have the cabinetmaking and woodworking skills to modify the cupboards, and they are done properly, I don't think they would reduce the resale value much. We used to have a Jayco JayFeather 29N that had similar cabinets. He is a mod that another JayFeather owner did on his. We were going to do something similar to ours, but we ended up trading it in before I got around to it.

JayFeather Cabinets


----------



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

Bill thank you for your reply.
I wasn't able to see the pictures without a Yahoo account. Is there another way to post them?


----------



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

[email protected]
Thanks alot.


----------

